# Azoo Regulator Group Buy



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Group Buy for Azoo Regulator, We Can Distribute it on the meeting day.

Pressure Regulator w/Solenoid

We need atleast 6+ People to avail the $49, so for those using DIY this is a Great deal to go Pressurized.

Tax and Shipping is not included

Some of the Hobbyist really recommend this Regultor than other Regultor out there.

So if interested Pls. Post Your name.

Regultor
1. EpicFish

For those who also want to order a Glass diffuser at AquaMagic, we can also do a group buy, definetly i wil ordering Rhinox 1000, so put you name for the Diffuser Group Buy

Diffuser
1. Cooper


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm interested.
cesar mora.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

1. epicfish
2. Cooper
3. Cesar Mora


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

epicfish said:


> 1. epicfish
> 2. Cooper
> 3. Cesar Mora


Regulator
1.Epicfish
2.Mora

Diffuser
1. Cooper

But i send Jeff a PM cause he also want to upgrade to Pressurized


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

put me in for the regulator. does anyone know where i can get the other parts? i.e. needle valve and bubble counter.

i am also going to be ordering other stuff from them for my pond so i could be the one to place an order to them instead.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

orthikon,
The needle valve is part of it.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok I want a regulator, but how much is tax and shipping? Where is the info on the diffuser?


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh I see. Ignorance is bliss. Tnx for the info Mike.

-Jon


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Azoo Regultor

1.Epicfish
2.Orthikon
3.Mora
4.Justin

Diffuser:
eBay Store - AQUATICMAGIC: CO2 Equipment: Heavenly stairs - Co2 diffuser for DIY yeast bottles

1.Cooper

Pls. PM Epicfish regarding the regulator and PM me Regarding the Diffuser.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...o2-regulator-w-solenoid-for-3.html#post249316
$65.47 with shipping to San Diego.

It'll probably be less for us because of the discount on buying more than one, and we might save on shipping costs.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

One more question, How high above the top valve on a typical 5 or 10 lbs CO2 tank do the valves sit? My Cabinet only has 20 inches in height. Will I be able to put this on a 5lb tank or will I need a new cabinet?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i just measured my 5lbs tank and its 17 inches, but with a JBJ Regultor that would be 20 inches, I dont know with azoo regulator


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Justin,
You can always have it outside the cabinet. (Not sure what you have around it or your sense of aesthetics)


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I have mine outside. People who come by always think I'm growing something I'm not supposed to be with the CO2. *cough*


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear all

I understand that this AZOO regulator has a good reputation. I want to buy one but i have one doubt. If the needle valve and solenoid is along with the regulator then we need only tubing and diffuser . the cyliner too.

Correct me if i am wrong.

Thanks
ame


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Tubing, check valve, and the cylinder. Bubble counter too if you want it.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear EPICFISH

Thanks for your reply. I have seen AZOO ceramic diffuser that has a check valve built in and it also acts as a bubble counter.

ame


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> i just measured my 5lbs tank and its 17 inches, but with a JBJ Regultor that would be 20 inches, I dont know with azoo regulator


Thanks for measuring, that might still fit with a little work, maybe I could tilt the Regulator a little?

Is there a way to mount the regulator to the tank indirectly? Does it have to screw right to the tank or can I attach somethign to the tank to lower it a bit?

Otherwise I guess I will need a smaller tank like 2.5# or some such thing, maybe a few painball tanks or something 

It HAS to fit in the cabinet or I will have to go with DIY Co2...


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

if you go with paintball tanks, you have to get a regulator that is specifically for paintball tanks, as they have different outlet things. How large of a tank do you have? I have a paintball set up with a 20oz bottle on my 29g tank and I haven't had to change it yet. My mom's on her 54g had to be changed out after about 4-5 months. The nice things is that it's super easy to fill up; all you have to do is swing by your local SportsAuthority or paintball store, and it's only a couple of dollars.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

It screws right onto the tank. Sorry. There's different sized tanks (even a 5# has diff. sizes). Might cost you a little more, but I guess it'd be worth it to you.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Cassie said:


> if you go with paintball tanks, you have to get a regulator that is specifically for paintball tanks, as they have different outlet things. How large of a tank do you have? I have a paintball set up with a 20oz bottle on my 29g tank and I haven't had to change it yet. My mom's on her 54g had to be changed out after about 4-5 months. The nice things is that it's super easy to fill up; all you have to do is swing by your local SportsAuthority or paintball store, and it's only a couple of dollars.


What you can do is if you have a larger tank, you can slap on a paintball refill siphon and use the larger tank to fill the smaller one. =)


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Not sure if this is allowed but I saw this link on plantedtank.net

Another Paintball DIY for Newbs. - The Planted Tank Forum

I was thinking I could do something similar to get the regulator to clear the top of the cabinet. I guess I don't understand why this setup would not work on a 5 or 10lb tank. Not sure on what my refil options would be, if it requires changing tanks though 

when I say I have 2 inches I do mean 20 inches, so worst case I guess I get a 5# tank rather than a 10, but I have sceen a few 10# tanks that are 17" to the top of the valve. however I'm not sure when they were last inspected...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

eBay: 10 lb Co2 Air Tank Keg Beer Tap Kegerator (item 300001591411 end time Nov-22-06 13:24:51 PST)
eBay: 10 lb aluminim Co2 tank (item 160054890464 end time Nov-24-06 20:00:00 PST)

The first one says 20" high. With the carrying handle (other auctions), it's 22" high. I think you might have to go with a 5# tank.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

I think we have to place the order soon, just in case, so for the regultor i think we need 2 more to avail the discount, and for the Diffuser let me know.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Is the Heavenly Stairs diffuser really much better than the Hagen Ladder? What is the group buy cost?

I hope we can find 2 more people for the regulators...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Group buy cost is $49.98. Link here.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yup, a few bucks cheaper per person. Cheaper shipping too. I think it was ~$65 when someone from San Diego ordered it. So ~$10 shipping if we order it separate.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

I will buy the Rhinox Diffuser, i dont know abot those heavenly diffuser but as far as my concern they are same with those Hagen Ladder


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

If it comes down to it I would go ahead and get 2 to get everyone the group buy so long as I don't have to pay twice the shipping  But if we get 2 more people one is fine.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Last order for diffuser will be Tommorow. So we can make it on the meeting

Azoo Regultor

1.Epicfish
2.Orthikon
3.Mora
4.Justin
5.Shumpei Maruyama (Cooper's Friend)
6.????

Okay i think Justin will fill up the missing one, Epic are you the one who gonna place the order?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

2.Orthikon
3.Mora
4.Justin x 2
5.Shumpei Maruyama (Cooper's Friend)
6.slickwillism?

I have to back out of this, sorry...just don't have the money for it now. If that list is right, someone can go ahead and place the group buy. =)


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Forget what I said. I'm still in.

<- dumb.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yah I am interested. I just don't have paypal so I will have to pay who ever buys it at the meeting.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

someone??? who wants to place the order???


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

I will place the order since I am getitng stuff for the pond as well.

So just to confirm we are ordering 7 regulator right?

1. epicfish
2.Orthikon
3.Mora
4.Justin x 2
5.Shumpei Maruyama (Cooper's Friend)
6.slickwillism?

Please confirm ASAP so I can place the order today.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am in as long as you dont mind me paying for it at the meeting since I don't have paypal.


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

orthikon if you ganna place the order let me know you pay pal address so i can send you the money.
cesar.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

I will PM everyone once I have placed the order.

Just to remind everyone that I get out of work at 5 this Saturday so I won't be there 'till around 5:45 or so, this is if it gets shipped by then.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I think Justin wants 1 if there are enough orders for the group buy. I think it's on page 3.

I would just order 6.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i think i have to leave at 4pm, Just Incase you can fill my spot Justin


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> i think i have to leave at 4pm, Just Incase you can fill my spot Justin


 I just wanted one if there is enough for the group buy, but if you still need me to order 2 thats ok too as I can either use or unload the otherone to someone who missed out later. Just let me know how much I need to PP.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay Ground shipping for 6+ items is ~$16 but it will not get here until AT LEAST MONDAY.

Cheapest Air shipping is ~$35 3 day guaranteed so it should be here by Thursday.

So if we get it shipped by air it's going to be $6 more per items which brings us back to the original price (49+6).

Please let me know what your decision is.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Can you find out if they will ship priority Mail for our group buy?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

$49+6 is still cheaper than $55+10.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Yea I'm still in.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am still in. 55 is still a great deal.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

$55 still good, im in 

Oh is that Priority so we can make in the meeting


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> $55 still good, im in
> 
> Oh is that Priority so we can make in the meeting


Thats what I was thinking but I don't think we will get them in time for the meeting unles the order goes out tomarrow and even then, no gaurante with the holiday, if priority mail. I don't care about the extra cost for Air either, I my tank is waiting to get setup untill after the meet ...

Still need to find a 5 or 10 lb tank though.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

so are we gonna continue it. ?


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm in


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

did the order already placed? :brushteet , If we cant make it to the meeting definetly we can just ship it thru USPS, it will not be costly cause it will ship here in CA.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea, max $4.05 in priority shipping between us. I don't know if it's been placed yet or not.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

so maybe its good idea for now to place the order with the Regular Shipping cost, then just distribute it thru Priority mail.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

If it's over 1 pound, then you're looking at $6.05. More than 2 pounds, then even more.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

erijnal said:


> If it's over 1 pound, then you're looking at $6.05. More than 2 pounds, then even more.


$8.10 max then. =P

Then air shipping would be cheaper through AES.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

erijnal said:


> If it's over 1 pound, then you're looking at $6.05. More than 2 pounds, then even more.


there is always flate rate $8.10 as well.

Or better yet, if you can pack the regulator in a small box (don't know if it comes in one) then stuff that into a priority mail flate rate envelope it would only cost $4.05.

But I will be needing the regulator soon I just purchased a CO2 tank... Don't really care about saving that last dollar or 2 at this point.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

it is impossible to put it on a PRiority Envelope , My JBJ Regultor ship for $4.05 CA to CA. so defenetly it will range up to $6.05


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay order was placed this morning. I told them to ship it 3 day air but apparently they ground shipped. ETA is December 4.

Total is 371.84 for 7 Regulators.

So that's 53.12 per person if paying by cash. 53.75 If paying by paypal. 

If you want yours shipped to your door please PM me with your mailing address so I can keep track of who's who.

-Jon

Edit: Just copy/paste if you want me to ship it to you or we can meet somewhere else.
1. epicfish
2.Orthikon
3.Mora
4.Justin x 2
5.Shumpei Maruyama (Cooper's Friend)
6.slickwillism?

EDIT: Silly me the Items won't get here till at least December 4 so I won't be able to distrubute it during the meet.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know the azoo reg I ordered before this group buy thing has worked perfectly. Literally a plug and play reg with no problems. It was a great buy.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

1. epicfish
2.Orthikon
3.Mora
4.Justin x 2
5.Cooper (Pls. Ship it to me i will send the info later)
6.slickwillism?

How much do you think the Shipping Cost for USPS Priority?


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

How Come I still got 2, Doh... Are we each paying 2.66 for shipping or am I paying twice?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I noticed a difference in your price for paypal is more. Does that mean you accept credit cards? 

You are still coming to the meeting right? I can give you the money for the regulator and the shipping so you can send it to me when you get it. I guess we won't be saving much in the end will we. Or we could meet at Strictly fish since thats right in between cerritos and where I live...


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Justin: If you only want one that Is completely fine. I can hold on to the other one in the mean time. I'm not sure where are you getting the 2.66 figure from.

William: The paypal price includes the 3% for credit card transactions. If you are paying with your paypal balance then it is not necessary.

Yes I still am coming to the meeting but not until around 5:45.

As far as shipping Priority shipping goes I do not know how much yet. I was quoted 2 lb per unit by Aquatic Eco. I will find that information out.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

mmmm im not sure if i followed the thread correctly, but is there an extra regulator? if there is im interested and prolly going to the scape meeting


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Boink: That seems to be the case but this is not sure yet.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I actualy found a use for the second regulator, but some kind of double regulator is coming with the tank I purchased as well, so I don't know I will need it untill it arrives next week. Chances are one is enough for me for now.

edit: N/M boink you can have it I'm broke lol. BTW, regulators won't be available until after the meeting.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

ooo that sounds great!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

orthikon said:


> Okay Ground shipping for 6+ items is ~$16 but it will not get here until AT LEAST MONDAY.


- - - -- - - - - 


orthikon said:


> Justin: I'm not sure where are you getting the 2.66 figure from.


16/6 = 2.66
16/7 = 2.29


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Justin: Oh okay well that was the quote the lady gave me for 6 items. The 53.12 per person is how much you would pay me if you are paying in cash and you are picking it up at my place. I can send you a scan of the invoice once I receive the items. Shipping is AT LEAST 4.05 for a priority envelope IF IT FITS.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

so how should i pay? paypal or cash and how much?


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

pm me your pay pal email,my total + shipping.
thanks.cesar.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Got the regulators. Their big (6.5"x5"x4.5") and quite heavy (~2 lbs) I'll try to drop by the post office by tomorrow.

I don't think it will fit in the flat rate envelope. I would also want to wrap this is a bubble pack just to be sure.

-Jon


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

nice, let us know how much for the whole thing


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Tell me when you want to meet at all about fish. I am in no rush. I still need to get a manifold before I redo my co2 system.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Sweet I can't wait to pick my up / get it in the mail.

I was under the impression that the only additional things needed were a bubble counter and check valve? Do we need a manifold as well?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Justintoxicated said:


> Sweet I can't wait to pick my up / get it in the mail.
> 
> I was under the impression that the only additional things needed were a bubble counter and check valve? Do we need a manifold as well?


A manifold is only if you want to split the CO2 to more than one tank.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yah I plan on splitting it between three tanks. Mainly my 60g. A lower maintenance 29g and a future nano tank.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

I wish I could split my CO2 tank between my other tanks...

I think I'm going to have to get 2 setups since they are not close enough together (3 planted tanks).

Heck I'm putting the azoo on the single tank and leaving the DIY on the other 2. Kinda backwards but oh well...


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Is it too late to get in on this group buy? Anyone got an extra regulator?

DJ


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*No More Cheap Azoos at AES*

I think SCAPE bought all the old stock of Azoo regulators from AES. 

Leftcoast DJ, told me that AES will be supplying a new model of the Azoo in Jan 2007, and the price will go up to $100+.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Left Coast DJ said:


> Is it too late to get in on this group buy? Anyone got an extra regulator?
> 
> DJ


Welcome, but the group buy has ended and I don't think there's an extra regulator.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Have any of you set these up yet, In my group, AAPE (Arizona aquatic PE), a few of us went in and got some, but only one of us has set it up, and he was complaning about the needle valve not staying at the right adjustment.
I was just wondering if any of you have set it up and or are familiar with this Azoo enough to know if this might be a defect, or is there a trick to it. My other regulators are JBJ and I have never had this problem with them and I got this one for a new tank because, well you know, the price was just too good to pass up.
Thanks in advance for any replys I may get.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> Have any of you set these up yet, In my group, AAPE (Arizona aquatic PE), a few of us went in and got some, but only one of us has set it up, and he was complaning about the needle valve not staying at the right adjustment.
> I was just wondering if any of you have set it up and or are familiar with this Azoo enough to know if this might be a defect, or is there a trick to it. My other regulators are JBJ and I have never had this problem with them and I got this one for a new tank because, well you know, the price was just too good to pass up.
> Thanks in advance for any replys I may get.


Thats the first negative review I have heard about this regulator, perhaps the temperature shift caused a tank pressure shift which made it appear that the needle valve was not holding adjustment? just a guess I don't have much actual experience with pressurized gasses.

is there going to be another quick meet to distribute these / elese any ideas on shipping yet? It does not sound like it will fit in a priority envenlope...


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Sorry for the delay been super busy at work. Here's the deal shipping is $5, that's priority shipping to San Diego so that should cover most of our base here. 

The problem is that the 3 post offices (these were main branches) that I went to did not have the 7x7x6 priority box in stock . With peanuts/bubble pack that is the perfect size to it. 

I could put it in the Tylon (or whatever it's called) envelope that they have however i don't feel like it would be safe to ship it that way.

I will try a 4th post office tomorrow.

-Jon


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Jon, if you can't find it at the 4th post office, order the box online from the USPS website. It's free, the only negative is that it'll take somewhere near a week for it to arrive


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

I did not order one but if you can't find a "perfect" fitting box just use the next larger one and pack it with newspaper.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I know the group buy has ended. And it's my fault for not checking this forum earlier. Or else I would have definitely jumped on this deal.

So if anyone who bought this regulator decides they'd rather part with it than set it up, I'm open to buying, trading, etc. I'm in Pasadena. I'm going to pull the trigger on the JBJ from aquatic-store.com or Azoo from drsfostersmith.com within the next 48 hours. Each is about $80+ though.

DJ


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Most Post offices don't carry much for boxes anymore. In fact mine only carries one size besides the flate rates...

your best bet may be to order them and hope it only takes a week or 2 to recieve them. I ordered a Priority Mail "Fragile stamp" and it took about 3 months to make it to my house!

I have tons of various size boxes (I typicaly break them down and store them) but that does not help you much I guess.

newspaper works ok, so long as it does not increase the weight tremendously. Could I pick mine up if they don't mail out next week?


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay went to the 4th post office they didn't have it either. However there was a guy in line who had a bunch at home so I followed him and he gave me 50 boxes. I guess the saying "if there's a will there's a way" is true. 

So they will be ready to ship Monday. Total is 59.92 if paying by paypal.

371.84/7 = 53.12 + 5 = 58.12
59.92 * .97 = 58.12

Thanks everyone for your patience.

Bubble counter group buy anyone?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

orthikon said:


> Okay went to the 4th post office they didn't have it either. However there was a guy in line who had a bunch at home so I followed him and he gave me 50 boxes. I guess the saying "if there's a will there's a way" is true.
> 
> So they will be ready to ship Monday. Total is 59.92 if paying by paypal.
> 
> ...


We'll be discussing future group buys at the January 13th meeting. I can give you the CSM+B there too.

What's the 59.92 * 0.97 = 58.12 by the way? =)


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

That's the 3% paypal for credit card. If paying by paypal balance then just send me 58.12. Sorry for not elaborating on that.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

epicfish said:


> We'll be discussing future group buys at the January 13th meeting.


Actually, I don't think that's the purpose of the meeting. It's more focused on the organization of the club and management, such as creating a board, writing bylaws, etc. I'd imagine we could discuss future group buy policies, systems, whatever, but I don't think arranging actual group buys is on the agenda... artyman:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Cassie said:


> Actually, I don't think that's the purpose of the meeting. It's more focused on the organization of the club and management, such as creating a board, writing bylaws, etc. I'd imagine we could discuss future group buy policies, systems, whatever, but I don't think arranging actual group buys is on the agenda... artyman:


I was going to have one or two more group buys when Carl informed me we would be talking about monetary/membership issues at the meeting, and group buys are covered under this umbrella.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Got my regulator today! Thanks! Unfortunately the CO2 tank I won on ebay 19 days ago has still not arrived. I'm thinking to dispute teh payment on it if it is not here by wednesday. Isn't 20 days plent of time for ANY mail carrier to get it here? I know mail is slow this time of year but it just does not seem like it should be taking this long.

I just ordered a Rhinox Bubble counter and if I like it I might be down for a group buy on them (for my other tanks)


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

epicfish said:


> I was going to have one or two more group buys when Carl informed me we would be talking about monetary/membership issues at the meeting, and group buys are covered under this umbrella.


Cassie is right - there is some discussion to be had on the policies of how we conduct buys, but no current plans to determine what should be bought. If there is a need to be filled right away I don't want to discourage anybody from buying what they need to have, but an item that has seen a small amount of discussion has been to have SCAPE negotiate for better pricing and discounts from vendors. If we attempt to make moves like this it needs to be fully sanctioned by SCAPE and not one or two members acting of their own accord. I would also like to see they buyer protected as well - I'll bet that Epicfish still has some of the Tygon he ordered laying around.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Justin,

Good to hear that you gto your regulator. Can you give me the link to where the bubble counter is?

-Jon


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

eBay: CO2 Beetle Counter - Highest quality handmade glass (item 250058738667 end time Dec-14-06 08:24:49 PST)

This one is $23 and $5 to ship

I actually got mine from Aquatic Magic, he has them now
His asking price was higher, but I talked him into beating this price just a little.
around $.75 lower. He matched shipping so it ended up around $27.25

I like mine very much, it is just like the ADA but it is a knock off and upon fine inspection you can tell the quality isn't quite the same, but it is fine for me.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

cwlodarczyk said:


> If there is a need to be filled right away I don't want to discourage anybody from buying what they need to have, but an item that has seen a small amount of discussion has been to have SCAPE negotiate for better pricing and discounts from vendors.


Hmmmm...as I recall:



> ================================================================================
> From :	epicfish
> To :	cwlodarczyk
> Date :	2006-12-03 23:14
> ...


I definately agree with trying to negotiate SCAPE discounts being sanctioned by the whole group thought. However, this was just for brass check valves from Clippard, which, by the way, work great. Got me a few.


----------

